# A great big thanks from Cam and Jacob!



## ken56 (Oct 7, 2010)

I came to the forum looking for ideas of where to hunt. Bowdacious came back with an offer to hunt his 160 acre ranch in Duchesne. My boy and had a great time. We saw 5 young bucks and had a fantastic trip. We passed on the little ones, but still had an unforgettable trip. We sometimes overlook the good people in the world, Bowdacious you are one of the best!

Best regards,
Cam, Jacob, and Scott


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you guys! You are welcome anytime. I'm glad you had a good time and glad I could be a part of it. Keep in touch.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Bowdacious as a fellow landowner (albeit a smaller one) that was an awesome gesture for you to make.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks...I think more people should be more "giving". I like to share what I have as long as people are appreciative and considerate. Plus, I met some great people and it was fun.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool deal guys, I always enjoy hearing stuff like this. Lunkerhunter helped my boy out as well this year and although he was unable to seal the deal we still had a great time and met a couple great guys from the forum.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Cool deal guys, I always enjoy hearing stuff like this. Lunkerhunter helped my boy out as well this year and although he was unable to seal the deal we still had a great time and met a couple great guys from the forum.


And that is really what it is all about. I think we get caught up in the "trophys" and the "my mountain" type attitudes and forget the rest.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Great to know this kind of stuff is still going on!


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Bowdacious said:


> Thanks...I think more people should be more "giving". I like to share what I have as long as people are appreciative and considerate. Plus, I met some great people and it was fun.


It's nice when the hunters involved respect your property and are gracious. Im glad both parties where able to come away with a positive experience


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Great story, Bowdacious you are a true sportsman. Nice to see people working together.


----------

